# 2012 FIREWOOD progression thread. Watch this and the wood pile GROW!



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I'll try to add a pic/vid as I get my firewood this year. Trying to get the wood shed filled up!

Here's todays fruits: The vid takes you on a small tour of my new wood lot location. I stopped and talked to a farmer that's near me. He pointed me to this:


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like easy falling! Right into the field  Congrats on the new woodlot!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 14, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Looks like easy falling! Right into the field  Congrats on the new woodlot!



Dropping trees into a freshly planted field around here is a good way to never be invited back.

Dan, looks like a nice place to cut. Are you clearing it out or just cleaning up the dead stuff? There's a lot (too much IMO) of fencelines being torn out around here to get that extra acre or two of cropland.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jun 14, 2012)

I gave up on trying to cut around farmers fields, the window of opportunity is too narrow. Normally the only access is through the field, and if it's planted, theres no way the farmer is going to let you drive on it. After harvest you might have some time, but if the snow comes early you're done, in the spring before planting it's too wet. Also it seemed the only thing I ever got from a farmers field was dead american elm or box elder that was already half punk.






Steve NW WI said:


> Dropping trees into a freshly planted field around here is a good way to never be invited back.
> 
> Dan, looks like a nice place to cut. Are you clearing it out or just cleaning up the dead stuff? There's a lot (too much IMO) of fencelines being torn out around here to get that extra acre or two of cropland.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 14, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> *Dropping trees into a freshly planted field around here is a good way to never be invited back.*
> 
> Dan, looks like a nice place to cut. Are you clearing it out or just cleaning up the dead stuff? There's a lot (too much IMO) of fencelines being torn out around here to get that extra acre or two of cropland.



I'm cutting out the dead. I'm dropping them in the woods and dragging them out with my truck. Nothing touches the field. There's a area on the edge of the field I can drive on. I feel I'm a guest on their property and act according. He also has another area but would have to show me where his property line is. This one he just pointed it out across the road.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 14, 2012)

I figured that you knew that, Dan. I was just pointing it out for the non farm (IE Maine) pesters.

I also found out what you were doing after I posted and figured ou the pic was actually a vid DOH!

For 3for, it's easier if you know a dairy/beef farmer and can get out on hay ground right after baling. Just gotta do a real good cleanup.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 14, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I figured that you knew that, Dan. I was just pointing it out for the non farm (IE Maine) pesters.
> 
> I also found out what you were doing after I posted and figured ou the pic was actually a vid DOH!
> 
> For 3for, it's easier if you know a dairy/beef farmer and can get out on hay ground right after baling. Just gotta do a real good cleanup.



LOL! Thanks Steve :eek2: Yes you are right, I wouldn't want to damage the farmers freshly planted crops.


----------



## greendohn (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like a nice place to work up some fire wood. I hope it's reasonably close to your house.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 15, 2012)

greendohn said:


> Looks like a nice place to work up some fire wood. I hope it's reasonably close to your house.



Less than 2 miles!


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 15, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> Less than 2 miles!



Sounds like you got your self a nice place to cut at


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 20, 2012)

A little progress splitting and stacking before the sun poked it's head up. The stack on the left was pretty much empty.


----------



## zogger (Jun 21, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> A little progress splitting and stacking before the sun poked it's head up. The stack on the left was pretty much empty.



Good work man, keep chipping away at it!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 21, 2012)

Got a little more done today!

For some reason, the pics always make the piles look smaller! I'll have to remember to bring a tape measure out with me next time. Time to start figuring out how many cords (4X4X8) I go though a winter. Currently, I don't have a clue.










I didn't get the whole load unloaded. I was dripping with sweat and it wasn't even hot out! The stuff that needed splitting isn't in the pile either.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jun 22, 2012)

tried to rep ya' for the battered bumper and the can of OFF, but couldn't

nice work!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 22, 2012)

I measured the shed today. It's about 22' long and 8' to the horizontal part of the 'rafter'. A cord of wood is 128 cu ft. Right? If I stack the wood 15' long and 7' high and it's cut ~18" long or 1.5'. So 15X7X1.5 = 157.5 cu ft. 157.5/128 = 1.23 cords. That doesn't seem like that much.... Am I figuring this correctly? I know my stacks are longer than 15'.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 23, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> I measured the shed today. It's about 22' long and 8' to the horizontal part of the 'rafter'. A cord of wood is 128 sq ft. Right? If I stack the wood 15' long and 7' high and it's cut ~18" long or 1.5'. So 15X7X1.5 = 157.5 sq ft. 157.5/128 = 1.23 cords. That doesn't seem like that much.... Am I figuring this correctly? I know my stacks are longer than 15'.



Nope! A cord is 128 cu. ft.. . . But you're correct that it would be 1.23 cord.

My wife burns that in a weekend.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 23, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Nope! A cord is 128 cu. ft.. . . But you're correct that it would be 1.23 cord.
> 
> My wife burns that in a weekend.



A miss thought! I'll edit it. You know, I thought for a while before typing that. I thought wrong! Oh well! Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 23, 2012)

More progress today! Truck is unloaded awaiting another load!






I even got it stacked! :msp_scared: :msp_biggrin: I never listed to the truck radio (it's only the stock AM) before working with wood. This time it was on. Helped a lot! Kept the brain busy!

Time to put in a few more pallets. I'm going to stack it long and high.






Thanks for looking and all of your comments! This thread is keeping me motivated! I need a swift kick in the rear now and then! (gentle nudges are okay too!)


----------



## Garmins dad (Jun 23, 2012)

Reped ya for a good ole dodge and respect for a farmers land. :msp_smile: Keep up the good work..


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 23, 2012)

Garmins dad said:


> Reped ya for a good ole dodge and respect for a farmers land. :msp_smile: Keep up the good work..



Thanks for the REP!

Another tree is in the wood shed. Some nice dry wood. I'm not sure what it is, but it'll burn!

This one dropped the direction I wanted it to. I didn't count on it hanging up. Oh well, time to hook a chain to it and give it a little tug. Nice having a 1 ton 4X4. The truck pulled it right down without any problem. 






The tree is in the truck. Most of the stump is too. I asked the farmer what to do with the brush. He said "Just leave it". Nice!

The sun came out and warmed things up a lot. Bugs weren't a problem! We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Garmins dad (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey... slow down.. my wife might see all this work your doing.. Your going to make me look bad over here...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 23, 2012)

Garmins dad said:


> Hey... slow down.. my wife might see all this work your doing.. Your going to make me look bad over here...



Sorry! :hmm3grin2orange:

Last winter I just about ran out of wood and it was a mild winter! I don't want to be that close again! My house can easy go though 500 gal of propane a month. $$$$!!!!! Talk about throwing money away!

I guess you'd either get on the stick or keep your wife off of AS. (you know, a lot of wives are joining! Soon we will not be able to hide any thing! (like I need to.....) ..)


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 24, 2012)

Look what I found. This is on the land where I'm cutting. 







The cylinder looks to be good.






This might be the start of the workings of a dump box for my truck.






I don't know the farmer. I'm wondering what/how much I should offer. I realize I'll need a power take off, a valve, oil resorve, and a pump. Seems like a lot...... Maybe this is a pipe dream. Then there's the building of the lifting frame.


----------



## Garmins dad (Jun 24, 2012)

That is the cheapest part of a dump box.. And with a dump box.. you have to pick it all up to stack it anyhow.. :msp_mad: 

Keep the wife off AS... might just have to hide my laptop.. :hmm3grin2orange: Tree planting is done for this year.. now i can get back into the trees and start cutting again..:cool2:


----------



## cantoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Many hobbies, that is one of the more expensive parts of a dump box. The rest of the parts can be found cheaper and easier than that part. Check scrap yards for old hydraulic pump carts, the type that look like a pallet cart but have a battery and power pack. These can be bought for scrap price and the pump unit is what you need for that hoist. You don't need a pto, the power pack unit is easier to do. Check craig's list for an old flatbed and you are well on your way. The advantage of the dump is the time savings and easier on the body. I sometimes cut a bunch and just leave it lay until I have enough for a couple of loads and then just haul and dump, haul and dump. 
Check my thread for pics of my truck, 01 dodge 3/4 ton with my built flatbed dump. I've built a few. It's a long read but there are a few pics of my truck there. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/153256.htm


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

That is pretty cool that the farmer lets you dump the brush right there. I would haul it away if i was you though, Dry brush + lighter fluid = a good time


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 24, 2012)

cantoo said:


> Many hobbies, that is one of the more expensive parts of a dump box. The rest of the parts can be found cheaper and easier than that part. Check scrap yards for old hydraulic pump carts, the type that look like a pallet cart but have a battery and power pack. These can be bought for scrap price and the pump unit is what you need for that hoist. You don't need a pto, the power pack unit is easier to do. Check craig's list for an old flatbed and you are well on your way. The advantage of the dump is the time savings and easier on the body. I sometimes cut a bunch and just leave it lay until I have enough for a couple of loads and then just haul and dump, haul and dump.
> Check my thread for pics of my truck, 01 dodge 3/4 ton with my built flatbed dump. I've built a few. It's a long read but there are a few pics of my truck there.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/153256.htm



Nice thread/read!

Would it be possible for you to take a few pics of the set up you have on your dump bed? Pics of it raised and such? Thanks!

Dan


----------



## cantoo (Jun 24, 2012)

manyhobies, here is a picture of one type of pallet lifter with hydraulic pump. This one had an 8' lift and went $1000 at a sale but it was in new condition, used are $2 or 300 usually. Tank, valve, pump, batteries and a cylinder plus a set of forks for something else. Oh yeah and a heavy duty charger with it. 
I'll put pics of my hoist in my firewood tools thread. View attachment 242975


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 24, 2012)

cantoo said:


> manyhobies, here is a picture of one type of pallet lifter with hydraulic pump. This one had an 8' lift and went $1000 at a sale but it was in new condition, used are $2 or 300 usually. Tank, valve, pump, batteries and a cylinder plus a set of forks for something else. Oh yeah and a heavy duty charger with it.
> I'll put pics of my hoist in my firewood tools thread. View attachment 242975



Something like that would be VERY helpful! I'll check in my used machines out back..........nope....nothing! :hmm3grin2orange: I'll keep an eye open. This doesn't have to happen right away. It might be on the 'couple of years' plan!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Sep 22, 2012)

Now that the HEAT of summer is gone, and when the beans are harvested, I'll get back out and do some more cutting. The beans should be out any time now. Corn is being harvested as I type this. I really haven't picked up a saw much this summer. Just way too hot! It doesn't take much for the sweat to start pouring out of me! I can be soaked very quickly. Cool weather is my friend!

Should be seeing more action if a week or so.

I just filled my propane tank filled at $1.20 /gal! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Sep 27, 2012)

*The soybeans are history. Time to get cutting!*



manyhobies said:


> Now that the HEAT of summer is gone, and when the beans are harvested, I'll get back out and do some more cutting. * The beans should be out any time now.* Corn is being harvested as I type this. I really haven't picked up a saw much this summer. Just way too hot! It doesn't take much for the sweat to start pouring out of me! I can be soaked very quickly. Cool weather is my friend!
> 
> Should be seeing more action if a week or so.
> 
> ...



The soybeans are history. Now I can drive a little more free out there and not worry about damaging the crop. Time to check the saws! 

Garage sales were good! I picked up 3 log chains for $20.00! Old iron! Now, I have 4 chains. How many trees can that one ton pull at once? Maybe I should try that with it loaded with wood. 

The truck has a new cap and rotor as well as new wires. The passenger exhaust manifold gasket needs to be replaced as it's leaking and still a bit loud. However, I'm not looking forward to fighting those rusted/broken bolts/studs like the drivers side I replaced earlier this summer. We'll see if that gets changed before winter.

The pile is gong to grow!


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 27, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> The soybeans are history. Now I can drive a little more free out there and not worry about damaging the crop. Time to check the saws!
> 
> Garage sales were good! I picked up 3 log chains for $20.00! Old iron! Now, I have 4 chains. How many trees can that one ton pull at once? Maybe I should try that with it loaded with wood.
> 
> ...



Soak them bolts with Napa aluminum brightener. It contains Phosphoric acid and some other goodies, and it'll help break them loose.

Spray when the manifold is warm and it'll help draw it in. Spraying Windex or baking soda water on the parts will neutralize the acid when you're done.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Oct 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Soak them bolts with Napa aluminum brightener. It contains Phosphoric acid and some other goodies, and it'll help break them loose.
> 
> Spray when the manifold is warm and it'll help draw it in. Spraying Windex or baking soda water on the parts will neutralize the acid when you're done.



cantoos' dump-trucks are "K.I.S.S." I can not believe I never thought of that before. You can bet your ass I'm build at least two dump trailers this winter!!! 6-8 G's is not in the budget for a dump but 3-5 hunge is.

Use Deep Creep on those bolts if you dare pull them , yikes...

If you can't get the bolts out but can get to the leaks use some exhaust copper sealer on them. You'd be surprised at what that stuff with seal up on rusty crust old iron. Permatex Copper Sealer in a tube is what we use on old rusty "I dare not go there" bolts. Just keep paddling it into the leak until your sure you have enough in there and then add some more to get a nice overflow lump into the inner cavity. It keeps the stuff from blowing out under pressure inside the exhaust and will not burn out. Trust me it was a tried and true trick for stopping the exhaust leaks on old Caddys, Buicks and 360 or 390 Ford truck motors at a buddies used car lot. We never had one come back. Those guys beat the hell out of those old Ford trucks. We junked a few of them on buy back trade ins and they still did not leak.

Cool wood shed. Keep picking away at it you'll get there.


----------



## Garmins dad (Oct 17, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> Sorry! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Last winter I just about ran out of wood and it was a mild winter! I don't want to be that close again! My house can easy go though 500 gal of propane a month. $$$$!!!!! Talk about throwing money away!
> 
> I guess you'd either get on the stick or keep your wife off of AS. (you know, a lot of wives are joining! Soon we will not be able to hide any thing! (like I need to.....) ..)



Thank goodness so far she only sees this site when she walks past me. I'm hoping she lets me have this place to hide in.. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been holding out on you guys. Here are a few pics of the wood pile progress!











Todays haul. Dead fall Ash! Dry ready to burn! Score! About 3-5 more of these in my wood lot! 






Thanks for looking!


----------



## zogger (Oct 30, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> I've been holding out on you guys. Here are a few pics of the wood pile progress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Score! Ash is the bestus....


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Nov 11, 2012)

*I've been trading auto repair for wood help.*

I've been cutting but haven't taken any pics! I know.....I know.....

I've been trading auto repair for wood help. So far, I've replaced intake manifold gaskets in an '03 Pontiac Montana 3.4 and brakes and what not (heater control, radio install, rear door latch repair....) on an '95 Honda Civic. Both persons have been VERY helpful! All of us have both have more time than $$ so....

I'll at least try to get a shot or two of the wood shed. It's looking a little full!


----------



## zogger (Nov 11, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> I've been cutting but haven't taken any pics! I know.....I know.....
> 
> I've been trading auto repair for wood help. So far, I've replaced intake manifold gaskets in an '03 Pontiac Montana 3.4 and brakes and what not (heater control, radio install, rear door latch repair....) on an '95 Honda Civic. Both persons have been VERY helpful! All of us have both have more time than $$ so....
> 
> I'll at least try to get a shot or two of the wood shed. It's looking a little full!




That's a cool way to do it! I like barter myself.


----------



## flyboy553 (Nov 11, 2012)

About time you get to cutting! Thought maybe you decided to just burn propane or something. If your home goes through 500 gallons a month, you are going to need more than just that shed full of wood! 

My old house was like that, and I went through 15 to 18 cord/season, and it was not hot in the house, just livable! Kinda like heating a screened in porch! 

Now, get to work! And take pics! I would offer to come and give you a hand but I have around 30 cords to cut myself yet! See what happens when you do not take pics? Ya get chewed out for not cutting because I can't tell if you have been or not! 

Ted


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 13, 2012)

A bit of wood has been added to the "soft side" Stacked high!






AND the "harder" side! This pile has been doubled with some dry Ash! Toilet has been removed and replaced with wood!





A load of dead fall Ash! There's a lot more of this where this came from!


----------



## Jakers (Dec 13, 2012)

subscribed opcorn:


----------



## Jakers (Dec 13, 2012)

if that dump box/trailer idea is something you want to go after id be checking into one of these to power it. Just plumb it in the truck and put some pioneer quick couplers on that baby so its removable. Maybe make it so the box is removable and then you can use the hydraulics for something else like a bale mover or a log lifter in the back of the truck. its almost like having full blown hydraulics but ya wouldnt want to run something like a brush mower off of it. At 1.5-2gpm it would a nice speed for smaller cyl up to maybe 2.5-3in




JSB Barnes Haldex 12 volt Hydraulic pickup hay bale spear pump


----------



## flyboy553 (Dec 13, 2012)

The toilet in the one pic made me laugh. It must be symbolic of you needing to get off your arse and get cutting! 

So much easier now with all that snow in the way! NOT !

Ted


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 13, 2012)

flyboy553 said:


> The toilet in the one pic made me laugh. It must be symbolic of you needing to get off your arse and get cutting!
> 
> So much easier now with all that snow in the way! NOT !
> 
> Ted



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 16, 2013)

Not a whole lot going on here.

On Dec 7th was working on a friends full size van. Got it all done and was driving it back to them, hit some ice and went in the ditch on it's side! Totaled the van 97 Dodge 2500 and sent me to the ER. I did walk away from it but was hauled to the ER in an ambulance on a backboard with a neck brace on. A rough painful ride! I ended up with a fracture on my T12 and have been laid up ever since. I probably can only lift 15-20 lbs without causing pain in my back and neck. I can't even lift my little girl ~40 lbs. :msp_sad: 

The wood pile is running a little short. I do have dry wood (dead fall) in the woods but it needs to be cut, hauled and split.


----------



## zogger (Feb 16, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Not a whole lot going on here.
> 
> On Dec 7th was working on a friends full size van. Got it all done and was driving it back to them, hit some ice and went in the ditch on it's side! Totaled the van 97 Dodge 2500 and sent me to the ER. I did walk away from it but was hauled to the ER in an ambulance on a backboard with a neck brace on. A rough painful ride! I ended up with a fracture on my T12 and have been laid up ever since. I probably can only lift 15-20 lbs without causing pain in my back and neck. I can't even lift my little girl ~40 lbs. :msp_sad:
> 
> The wood pile is running a little short. I do have dry wood (dead fall) in the woods but it needs to be cut, hauled and split.



wow! Why didnt you check in sooner? Dang man, youll get better. Take awhile but youll get there.

Any AS members near you can come over and get your wood out? One day and a few guys should get you backed up pretty good.

Before I got wiped out and ruined my back, I was an avid weightlifter. toook me near six months to get to the point I could barely pick up an empty bar and still couldnt stand up straight.

Never got all the way better, but got to the point I can still work part time and go cut wood!


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear that MH. Sure hope you heal fast. I wanna see that shed when it's full!
:msp_wink:


----------



## chadihman (Feb 16, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Not a whole lot going on here.
> 
> On Dec 7th was working on a friends full size van. Got it all done and was driving it back to them, hit some ice and went in the ditch on it's side! Totaled the van 97 Dodge 2500 and sent me to the ER. I did walk away from it but was hauled to the ER in an ambulance on a backboard with a neck brace on. A rough painful ride! I ended up with a fracture on my T12 and have been laid up ever since. I probably can only lift 15-20 lbs without causing pain in my back and neck. I can't even lift my little girl ~40 lbs. :msp_sad:
> 
> The wood pile is running a little short. I do have dry wood (dead fall) in the woods but it needs to be cut, hauled and split.


Get better soon man. Is there anything else you need other than the manual labor. I'm to far off to help there but would make a donation to help out if there were a need for funds.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 16, 2013)

zogger said:


> wow! *Why didnt you check in sooner?* Dang man, youll get better. Take awhile but youll get there.
> 
> Any AS members near you can come over and get your wood out? One day and a few guys should get you backed up pretty good.
> 
> ...



I guess I never thought about it. I have friends from church who have been helping me load the basement, but they're not the guys that know how to run a saw. I'm that guy when they're out with me.

Another thing, I've been hoping that my back would feel better soon enough to get out and cut. I didn't realize how long something like this takes to get better. I go to lift something and my back tells me afterwords "you shouldn't have done that"! I'm trying to baby my back so it does get better. My neck still doesn't like sudden direction changes or supporting my head when I'm in my recliner.

I'm still friends with the guy whos van I totaled which is a good thing. He didn't have full coverage so he's out of a van. Oh, I was wearing my seat belt. Dr said that was a good thing. I walked away without any cuts or outward injuries.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 16, 2013)

Sure wish you was closer, I'd bring a saw and get it done for ya. Sorry to hear about the back, been there and done that. You gotta let it heal slowly. You will only make it worse by overdoing it. Mine hurts all the time but ya learn to live with it. If'n you was in arkansas we'd already had it done for ya.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 16, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Sure wish you was closer, I'd bring a saw and get it done for ya. Sorry to hear about the back, been there and done that. *You gotta let it heal slowly. You will only make it worse by overdoing it.* Mine hurts all the time but ya learn to live with it. If'n you was in arkansas we'd already had it done for ya.



Yeah, I do get tired of being hurt and hope others aren't thinking that I'm not as bad as I am and just acting. It hurts! I have to ask for help with lifting dog and cat food, water softener salt, and other things that I'd normally do. I don't even dare to work on anything that involves pushing, pulling, bending, or lifting.

I have done a couple of stupid things and have had a few set backs. I just have to remember to act WIMPY or I pay for it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 16, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Yeah, I do get tired of being hurt and hope others aren't thinking that I'm not as bad as I am and just acting. It hurts! I have to ask for help with lifting dog and cat food, water softener salt, and other things that I'd normally do. I don't even dare to work on anything that involves pushing, pulling, bending, or lifting.
> 
> I have done a couple of stupid things and have had a few set backs. I just have to remember to act WIMPY or I pay for it.


I know how you feel, It's a helpless feeling. Nobody that has ever had back trouble will not understand. When the back is out so is the rest of the body. I hurt mine so bad that it hurt to move my fingers. That was years ago. I've had back surgery too so i won't call ya any names. i know what your going through. When i was down there were people that helped me out on things, I would love to repay it back someday.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Feb 16, 2013)

It sounds like we need to have a cut manyhobies some firewood GTG!


----------



## 740jsmayle (Feb 16, 2013)

Manyhobies I'm sorry to hear about your situation! I wish I was closer so I could help you get your wood in!! Anything else I could do for ya don't hesitate to ask.

Scott


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hang in there manyhobies, I hurt my back 3 winters ago and I am still fighting it. I do feel a 100% better but it's still not good, have to be super careful lifting. The last time it went out I was brushing my teeth of all things. I have two herniated disks in my lower back. I know how you feel about what people may think, I'm 6-2 and weigh in at exactly 250 lbs. I have to ask for help at the Depot when I buy something like plywood. I'm a builder by trade so it's rough to make a living. 
I can usually get the help to do most of the lifting but I'm not the type to stand around and I end up helping and paying for it the next day.
Time will heal you up. 
There are programs out there to help people who are in your situation, don't be too proud to ask for help. It's meant for short term help, especially if you have young ones. ( My youngest is 28).


----------



## Preston (Feb 17, 2013)

Bless ya man. I know how the backs can hurt. Mine's been a pain since I was 14. Showing off dead lifting 170 of weight. I straightened out my arms over head, back popped and it's been my pain ever since. But you take care and just work the little limbs. Just go slow and before you know it the pile will grow.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 17, 2013)

There's chit loads of Minnesnowta dudes on this forum -- I can imagine you can't get a small army to come help you out?

If I wasn't in Montucky, I'd certainly bring my saws over and help ya.

Sorry to hear about your back! TAKE IT EASY!


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 17, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Not a whole lot going on here.
> 
> On Dec 7th was working on a friends full size van. Got it all done and was driving it back to them, hit some ice and went in the ditch on it's side! Totaled the van 97 Dodge 2500 and sent me to the ER. I did walk away from it but was hauled to the ER in an ambulance on a backboard with a neck brace on. A rough painful ride! I ended up with a fracture on my T12 and have been laid up ever since. I probably can only lift 15-20 lbs without causing pain in my back and neck. I can't even lift my little girl ~40 lbs. :msp_sad:
> 
> The wood pile is running a little short. I do have dry wood (dead fall) in the woods but it needs to be cut, hauled and split.



PM sent


----------



## axlr8 (Feb 18, 2013)

If someone can haul a truck and a trailer of wood from SE mn, I can get him loaded up. I have the wood, just I work daily... and School on the week days. SO, if someone is willing, drop me a PM. I just dropped a few fields edge trees, so i have some fresh meat to clean out!!! Hope your better soon man, your a good guy!!!


----------



## bsmith717 (Feb 26, 2013)

I just recently joined this site and can already tell that there are a lot of good guys on here. As a person who deals with back issues (degenerative disc disease, two herniated disks lower back and an ass and left leg that goes up in flames when the discs hit nerve), I feel ya! Hopefully your affliction will heal completely with time and as long as you listen to your docs and don't do things you know you shouldn't I'm certian you will. 

If I could get a break from work and get up to MN ill bring my 021 with me and show you how a car salesman with a tiny terror of a saw can get that shed dangerously over stacked!


----------



## BillNole (Jul 14, 2013)

Interesting thread! Care to provide an update Manyhobies?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jul 14, 2013)

BillNole said:


> Interesting thread! Care to provide an update Manyhobies?



Sure, here's an update thread. Thanks for asking!

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/240435.htm


----------

